# ممكن طريقة تصنيع الجرافياتو؟



## rakiaeg (6 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن طريقة تصنيع الجرافياتو؟


----------



## ابوتقوى (17 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز الجرفياتو هل هو طلاء خارجي


----------



## tark_4416 (27 أغسطس 2012)

نعم يعمل بوسطه البروه


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (11 سبتمبر 2012)

70 % رمل ملون او حصوة رخام مقا س موحد منها الناعم والمتوسط والخشن حسب الاختيار
وكنا نلون الرمال بالوان لاكية عادية ونتركها لتجف وذلك بعد توحيد مقاسها باستخدام مناخل وغسيلها بالماء مع اضافة اى حامض مع الماء لازلة لون الرمل (الاكاسيد)
ممكن تلون لون واحد او يتم تلون كل مجموعة رمال بلون ثم نخلطهم حسب الوزن فمثلا 5ك رمل زيتى+نصف كيلو احمر+نصف كيلو اسود+1 ك ابيض وهكذا
او استخدام حصوة الجرانيت بالوانها الطبيعية
الورنيش

يتم تجهيز 30% من الماده الرابطة
70% محلول h m c
30 % كوبوليمر اكريلك

المحلول تصنيعة عادى اذابة الهيدروكسى ميثيل سليلوز فى الماء بالتقليب السريع وبتكون النسبة حسب اللزوجه المطلوبة وحسب نوع البودرة ولكنها لاتزيد عن من 1-2%

يتم خلط الرمل او الحصوة على خليط محلول المتخن مع الكوبوليمر 

ويتم استخدام المنتج ببروة المحارة

وده كنا نطلق جرانيوليت

ويوجد جرافياتو يستخدم بالرولة والبروة ايضا لكنه مثل البوية البلاستيك ولكن مضاف عليها رمل او حصوة ايضا حسب مقاسها المطلوب


----------



## حسونة حسن حسونة (21 يوليو 2014)

بارك لله فيك ولكن هل من توضيح اكتر بمعنى ان السافيتو يكون مقارب بنفس الطريقة تقريبا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (21 يوليو 2014)

السافيتو اسم تجارى لبوية اسمنتيه


----------



## حسونة حسن حسونة (22 يوليو 2014)

صحيح والدراي مكس تقريبا كذلك ولكن عند حضرتك علم اية هي المواد الداخلة في صناعة المونة الاسمنتية الملونة ؟


----------

